# Question on working with multiple woods



## kryptoknight (Oct 11, 2015)

So, I'm wanting to attempt a somewhat ambitious undertaking. I'd like to try and create a staff harkening back to the myth of the Dagda's staff/club (depending on the story). Most stories seem to agree that one end was rough and dark, while the other was smooth and light. I'd like to make the staff of two different types of wood. Blackthorn for the dark end and Yew for the light end. Ideally I'd like to carve each with a twisted end that can be fitted together. Giving the appearance that the two woods have wrapped around each other to make one staff.

Has anyone ever tried something like this? Anyone know why kind of challenges I could expect to look forward to? (Aside from the difficulty of carving the twists just so to fit. That, I know, will take considerable care and planning to get right.) Also, I don't want to count on a snug fit to hold them together so what's best to join them? Wood glue? A thin layer of liquid nails?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You could try using a hardwood dowel or a threaded bar of at least 4inches long to join them .drill a hole in to take then and maybe then cut a 45 degree angle on both pieces it will give a good slant before you glue them permanently in place. Then do you carving on it .alternatively when you drill drill the hole slightly larger then fix it in place with a epoxy putty this will ensure you get a good joint.as it will ensure a good alignment.

I usually just use hand eye coordination when drill I don't usually get a problem with a clean joint.

I usually fix all me toppers of lime wood to a hazel shank with a threaded bar then just epoxy then together.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Like cobalt says I use threaded rod and epoxy on any joint I think will get some stress. On carved tops I add for purely decorative purposes I use oak dowel drilled and held with Elmer's wood glue max. If the joint your are adding is mid stick I would definitely go with the threaded rod and epoxy


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

As cobalt suggested I would use a threaded rod, If the two sticks are about 1 inches in diameter I would us a 5/16th threaded rod about 6 inches.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know the legend and I certainly don't have any advice for carving the woods to twine them together but I do know you don't want to use liquid nails for the joint. I would use epoxy. Liquid nails is good for construction projects but I don't think it's suitable for walking sticks. Regular wood glue is strong and stiff enough but relatively unforgiving. You need a closely fitted joint for it to hold. What you want to accomplish isn't easy even without worrying about getting a perfect gluing surface.

Epoxy is strong and has good gap filling properties. It also bonds different materials together nicely.

If you can find a stick in a lighter wood with the appropriate shape you can always dye one end dark. Maybe not quite the same, but much easier to accomplish.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

here is a option for although I would tend to agree with Rodney its a simple solution

I often mount my toppers using a 45 degree angle its a strong attractive way of mounting but you have to cut the shank at a 90 degree angle 1st to drill it out then cut a 45 degree angle. Its a problem to try and drill a hole in wood with 45 degree angle

I have made split shanks for easy transport but more often than not I use a fixture that a two piece snooker or pool cue uses to allow different toppers to fit on a shank ,also i sometimes make 4 toppers to fit on the same shank and it works well. You do have to drill a 12mm hole in the shank at least 2 inches deep so you need good eye hand co-ordination Size of the brass inserts are 2inchs in length so you would need at least 4 inch threaded bar

im sure you can get them think CV3 has a supply over there. so he could advise you as to the length and diameter of them they may be of a different size to what I use?


----------

